# Intense "300" movie sequel, "300:Rise of an Empire" coming in March 2014



## CougarKing (10 Jul 2013)

This is about the Battle of Artemesium. This was the naval battle fought between Gen. Themistocles' allied Greek fleet against Xerxes' Persian invasion fleet, which happened at the same time as the Battle of Thermopylae that the first movie is based on. 

Warner Bros official trailer: "300: Rise of An Empire"


----------



## CBH99 (10 Jul 2013)

Looks awesome!!  Glad to see some good movies coming out again! 

Man of Steel (Based on my childhood, pretty much my autobiography    ) was directed by Zack Snyder too.  He has come out with some great flicks lately.


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Jul 2013)

One of these days they'll put out a movie about the ...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peloponnesian_War

That they should call 'Pissing it all away: the Greek way of war'. 

I will particularly like the ironic part where the Spartans side with the Persians against the other Greek city states. :


----------



## Inquisitor (11 Jul 2013)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> One of these days they'll put out a movie about the ...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peloponnesian_War
> 
> ...



With all due respect - why see a movie when in my opinion and that of a lot of other people, we are reliving it.


----------



## Inquisitor (11 Jul 2013)

I didn't think the last post had posted - I had made changes to my mouse and keyboard setup

Sooo, some explanation  is  in order 
 Authors bio link  here http://www.truthdig.com/chris_hedges#bio


Article link I was referring to here  
http://www.truthdig.com/report/item/we_are_all_aboard_the_pequod_20130707

One may not care for him but when he and his colleagues sue POTUS over denial of due process, and Win and the POTUS, Saint Obama Appeals then you might want to take note. 

Google Hedges and NDAA National defence authorization act

If I offend - but if you look at my sources I hope you'll agree that the Representative democracy in the west is in a very precarious state.  And there are players who wish this trend to continue. China, Russia  Loobyists and so forth. 

At the same time we are beset by internal divisions. I feel the Ford "end the gravy train" approach could be very effective at NDHQ and DND Procurement

As if ...


----------



## dangerboy (11 Jul 2013)

Inquisitor said:
			
		

> I didn't think the last post had posted - I had made changes to my mouse and keyboard setup
> 
> Sooo, some explanation  is  in order
> Authors bio link  here http://www.truthdig.com/chris_hedges#bio
> ...



I am confused, what has this got to do with either the movie "300" or it's sequel?


----------



## GnyHwy (11 Jul 2013)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> I am confused, what has this got to do with either the movie "300" or it's sequel?



When there is conspiracy going on all around you, everything has to do with everything.  :


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Jul 2013)

Inquisitor said:
			
		

> I didn't think the last post had posted - I had made changes to my mouse and keyboard setup
> 
> Sooo, some explanation  is  in order
> Authors bio link  here http://www.truthdig.com/chris_hedges#bio
> ...



Dragging threads off course with stuff like this only leads to a fast track out the door here.

You're short history here is too reminiscent of another troublemaker from your fair city that is starting to prove too coincidental.

That's your warning. You won't get another.

---Staff---


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jul 2013)

Who would have thought that Herodotus would have left out such a significant fact of history as the creation of aluminium foil to block the penetration of alien psychic probes on the ancient Greeks?  Who would have guessed that the lack of proper headgear today would have us reliving those ancient battles?  Where does the blame lay? Global Warming?  Harper?  What does POTUS have to do with all this?  Will the Occupy Movement or Idle No More rise to the occasion and clog our city streets and public places?  My God!  The Horror.


----------



## a_majoor (9 Sep 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Who would have thought that Herodotus would have left out such a significant fact of history as the creation of aluminium foil to block the penetration of alien psychic probes on the ancient Greeks?  Who would have guessed that the lack of proper headgear today would have us reliving those ancient battles?  Where does the blame lay? Global Warming?  Harper?  What does POTUS have to do with all this?  Will the Occupy Movement or Idle No More rise to the occasion and clog our city streets and public places?  My God!  The Horror.



Little known fact is full face bronze "Corinthian" helmets were as effective as aluminum or tinfoil in blocking alien rays. Since this was common knowledge in ancient Greece, Herodotus didn't feel it necessary to include in "The History"  

Back on track, if we are going to see more movies on the Persian Wars, I for one would like to see "Gates of Fire" finally translated into a movie. The battle of Salamis (480 B.C) would also be a great setting for an epic Persian Wars film as well.


----------



## Sharp (25 Oct 2013)

This is the same movie as the previous. No developing story. Just constant slow motion effects and spear chucking with the exception of sex scenes and random conversations while walking (typical White House scenes in modern movies).


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Oct 2013)

Sharp said:
			
		

> This is the same movie as the previous. No developing story. Just constant slow motion effects and spear chucking with the exception of sex scenes and random conversations while walking (typical White House scenes in modern movies).



Some of us are simple and enjoy these kinds of movies - little or no thought required.


----------



## Sharp (25 Oct 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Some of us are simple and enjoy these kinds of movies - little or no thought required.



Point noted.


----------



## lestock (1 Mar 2014)

300= "Killin' followed more Killin'= Best movie ever made. Now there's a sequel?.....Giddy-Up!


----------



## a_majoor (3 Mar 2014)

For people who want their history shaken, not stirred, there is a very good book about the The Battle of Salamis: _The Battle of Salamis The Naval Encounter That Saved Greece -- and Western Civilization_.

http://books.simonandschuster.com/Battle-of-Salamis/Barry-Strauss/9780743244510


----------



## dapaterson (3 Mar 2014)

I don't know... a movie featuring nearly naked men with oiled up torsos about the Battle of Salamis...


----------



## Lightguns (3 Mar 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I don't know... a movie featuring nearly naked men with oiled up torsos about the Battle of Salamis...



Considered yourself milpointed Mister!


----------



## CougarKing (24 Mar 2014)

Themistocles on his horse: Athenians!!!!!!!!! What is your profession??!   :blotto:

(Yes finally saw "300: the Rise of an empire" and I liked it)

--------------------------------------------------------

Spoiler:




What's Themistocles doing fighting on horseback on Triremes at sea?


----------



## Remius (24 Mar 2014)

Saw it this weekend.  Liked it as well.  

You just have to remember that, like 300, it  is a movie based on a comic book.  In that regard it did a good job.


----------

